# Books



## Denise Umlauf (Jul 15, 2011)

Any good M&P books worth buying ? I saw one by Kayla Fioravanti on Amazon. Is it any good ?

Thanks.


----------



## llineb (Jul 21, 2011)

I love...."Melt and Mold soap crafting" by Westerman!!!!!!...Great ideas for facial soaps and making embeds to put in your soap.  Love it!!!!!  Teaches everything from coloring, scenting to packaging your soaps.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 25, 2011)

Marie Browning has a couple of fun books available too -fun projects you can build on.


----------

